# Pound of Alum



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I need a pound of alum. Does anyone know where I could get that much? (and how much it would cost?)

Thanks!

Kaza


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Anywhere that sells chemicals for water treatment. A five pound bucket is $7 where I order my chemicals. You can get it in solution too.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Doc!! Will definatly have to try looking in those places. 

Kaza


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think you can buy alum at the grocery store in the spice aisle. People use it when making dill pickles and such. Of course, it's gonna take a lot of those little jars to make a pound.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Kaza
It might help to describe what application you are using alum for. Might you use epsom salts? That's MgSO4, which you buy at any drug store.
Michael


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I saw it recently at Amazon.com in 1lb bags, but I have no idea what the shipping would be.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Yup, chemical company is where I found mine. If I remember correctly there are a couple of varieties so specify what you need when you call. Tanning?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I buy mine at the Farmers Co-op (feed store). I was getting it in 50 pound sacks for around $9.00 the last time I bought any which was about 3 years ago. I used it for pickling deer hides with but I haven't done any lately so I'm not sure how much the price has gone up with all this gas priceing affecting everything. 

Also, not sure just how clean it is incase you are gonna use it for food pickling.


----------

